# Brisket coming down in price



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

My butcher said the cost of brisket is coming down. His cost $2.99
He said probably see some sales for Memorial Day.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Would that price be for a choice or select brisket?


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Peelin I will ask.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I never imagined that I'd be happy to see briskets at $2.99... I've been cooking a lot of pulled pork lately.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

HEB in Gonzales had them on sale last week for $2.98 a pound, I loaded up.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I paid $3.79/lb for one a decent one a couple of weeks ago in Halletsville (that one was cured for pastrami). 

Yesterday I looked & the 'cheaper' ones didn't look real good, although they did have some really nice ones for $6.98 ( I passed on that price)...


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

He just told me they are mixed when they come to the store.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Dropped the wife off at our local H.E.B. so I could go do a little rat killin". She had heard me talking about the high price of brisket when I got a call from her telling me that they had some of the most beautiful briskets for $2.98 lb. So I went to the meat department and she wasn't lying. But I noticed something wrong. There were some trimmed briskets and the price stamped was $5,27 lb., but were in the bin with the $2.98 price. So as I dug around I saw the "packer" briskets below them. First thing I thought is maybe they have cut these down on price. The wife already had two in the buggy when I flagged an employee down. I asked her if all briskets were that price. She said "those aren't supposed to be there they should be over here". The bin right next to the packers with no sign. The wife told her "that's misleading because they were in the bin marked $2.98". Of course she informed us that people do not put them back where they belong. Oh well. So I got a pork loin and pork roast instead.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Saw a prime brisket at HEB for 7.57 lb. Most were $85 and up.

Thats crazy


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*beef*

I quit brisket when Stark Bros went over $1.40 lb.....throw out grease fat and shrinkage..1/2 the orig weight gone....whoa the prime slices off of it after cooking at today's prices is nuts...............

pork only now


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm saving up. One day...


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

I scored 4 Prime Briskets at Costco today for 3.49 lb. Maybe Prices are coming down.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

How do those bbq restaurant deal with this horrendous price on brisket? their price per plate is pretty much the same as pork and sausage. Most I have seen did not raise price for brisket plate.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I haven't don't a brisket in about 9 months.....just refuse to pay their prices. Like someone said before, on a packer, after trim and quite a bit of shrinkage, the price is more like 8 a pound for finished product. 

I suppose for the 4 th I might spring for one, but DANG!!

Lots of pork, chicken, and sausage lately.

Later
R3F


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

When i was still cutting meat,we had a guy with a bbq wagon in the parking lot that did a tremendous business,he bought most of his meat from me.I offered to sell him anything at 10%above cost.Even back then beef shoulder clods were cheaper than brisket,he would smoke those whole and use them for his chopped beef sandwiches.I don't think he ever had a complaint....best part of dealing with him was i could give him what i wanted smoked in the morning and when i got off my bbq'ing was alread done and ready for dinner.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

HEB this week, 1.77/lb!


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

charlie23 said:


> HEB this week, 1.77/lb!


Yep.... got 8 of them in the freezer so far. I use them for mix with my ground venison, so this is a welcome sight.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

BrandonH said:


> Yep.... got 8 of them in the freezer so far. I use them for mix with my ground venison, so this is a welcome sight.


 not here in San Antonio(there are no other stores ) for HEB- went in this am to see if 1.77 were possible-nope HEB is still putting it in us all the way in......no sales on brisket.:headknock


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

mrsh978 said:


> not here in San Antonio(there are no other stores ) for HEB- went in this am to see if 1.77 were possible-nope HEB is still putting it in us all the way in......no sales on brisket.:headknock


I think y'all are kinda screwed in San Antonio since HEB had the market cornered with little competition.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

For the past year or so when I want brisket it makes more sense to just goto a bbq restaurant... yup bbq much more pork lately...


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll buy a couple, trim them a bit and grind my hamburger for the next few months. Vacuum seal in 1# bags and I am set. May see what else is on sale to mix in with it, short ribs, chuck, etc... I try to keep the price around $2.50-$3.00 a pound.


----------

